# NEW FROM PARAGRAFIX: Easy LED - the simple lighting solution



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've just gotten the first production run from the factory and can now announce my latest product: *Easy LED*.

No more figuring out the right resistor, no more complicated circuits. Just cut to legth (cut spaces every 5cm - 2" in 3 LED sections), solder or crimp leads, and connect to 6 to 12 volt power. Easy LED is even equipped with 3M pressure sensitive adhesive for easy installation in your model, and is flexible enought for most any application.

This will be up on my site on Sunday, and will be shipping on Monday. The price is $8.95 for 30cm (approximately 1 foot - 18 LEDs) and $14.95 for 60cm (approximately 2 feet - 36 LEDs).

These are very quick pictures - I'll be taking better pictures on Sunday.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Boy, this looks good!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

*Elegant Solution*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looks promising!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

By the way - I should mention that these lights were only operating at 56% power - I had them hooked up to a 9 volt battery instead of my 12 volt transformer. (I'm assuming that the lighting power works the same as heat power.)

They're flipping blinding at the full 12 volts.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Great product! I will definitely buy some of these.


----------



## goodtexan (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks like I might try lighting a few kits now.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

You da man!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hmm ... if I were to hook up a string of these with a more conventional circuit that uses a flasher board, red LEDs and so on, I'd wire this string up in parallel (from the power supply) with the other circuit, right?

(a bit ignorant about circuits)


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks guys!

SteveR: I would assume that you'd wire it parallel as those boards already have resistors build in to limit the current to the LEDs. This tape has the resistors already in place (you can see it in the closeup shot above - it's between the center and right-hand LEDs).


----------



## Asmenoth (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks awesome! One question though, can I trim the edges to make the strip narrower if need be? Or would that mess up the circuitry?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> SteveR: I would assume that you'd wire it parallel as those boards already have resistors build in to limit the current to the LEDs. This tape has the resistors already in place (you can see it in the closeup shot above - it's between the center and right-hand LEDs).


Thanks, Paul! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Asmenoth said:


> Looks awesome! One question though, can I trim the edges to make the strip narrower if need be? Or would that mess up the circuitry?...


I'll check on that shortly and let you know. One thing, though, is that you'd then have exposed "wiring" along the cut edges so you'd want to figure out some way to insulate them.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The ordering page is up and I start shipping tomorrow.

http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=PGX139-0.3

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Ordered the 30cm set, look forward to trying this out.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> I've just gotten the first production run from the factory and can now announce my latest product: *Easy LED*.
> 
> No more figuring out the right resistor, no more complicated circuits. Just cut to legth (cut spaces every 5cm - 2" in 3 LED sections), solder or crimp leads, and connect to 6 to 12 volt power. Easy LED is even equipped with 3M pressure sensitive adhesive for easy installation in your model, and is flexible enought for most any application.
> 
> ...


I think I am in love! I have NEVER been able to get the hang of lighting, not anymore!! I expect I will be placing a LARGE order some time soon!!


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Just to confirm these have to be cut to a minimum of 3 LED's, correct?

Not to derail your announcement, your price looks pretty good, but I think
is only fair to let everyone know that these are available from a variety of
sources in various colors. Some are side firing which looks pretty cool.

Is there something about yours that is more suitable for model building
applications?

Good luck with your new product.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Jason,

Yes, these need to be cut in 3 LED sections.

You're quite right, these are available in other locations, but only in full 5 meter rolls for anything like a decent price (and the local electrical supply house where I first saw this wanted twice what I'm charging per foot for the full roll, while another national electrical wholesaler wants 5 times!). 

I think what makes it suitable for modeling is that you don't need to buy a ton when you might only want a small amount.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

kenlee said:


> Ordered the 30cm set, look forward to trying this out.


And your order's on its way!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I LOVE LED ribbon.

We used about 2,000 feet of that stuff on one of the films I worked on.

Now where did we put it.............


----------



## Vindi (Mar 20, 2009)

Are you going to be coming out with different colored LED ribbons?


----------



## halcyon_daze (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow this is a brilliant idea! Definitely going to look into these on my next lighting project.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Vindi - my first alternative color will be RGB LEDs. I should have the test set in in about a week or so so I can begin experimenting with setting the color via changing the input voltage / current. After that I'm looking at getting in blue, then red, yellow, and green in that order.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very cool product Paul although, personally, I enjoy soldering my own LEDs. But I can definitely sympathize with those who want something more convenient and this defintely fills that niche.


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Toooooooooooo COOL! Just ordered mine!.................................Terry


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Got mine yesterday and the Moebius Space clipper and Spindrift today. I see some possibilities already.


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Uh, oh trouble ahead! Of the good kind though. Smart product for us electronically challenged who flunked that part of shop class 

Can you separate the sections of 3 LEDs with wiring to place them elsewhere in a model (ie cockpit and reactor section or whatever)?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Tim,

Yes, you can cut each section of 3 LEDs into a separate section and wire them up separately. (You can also "daisy chain" the sections together with the wiring going from one section to the next - it may be tough to work the wiring lengths and stuff to make putting it in more difficult than ganging them up in small groups.)

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey will these operate on a 9 volt battery?
Sorry if I missed the answer already.
-Jim


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> Hey will these operate on a 9 volt battery?
> Sorry if I missed the answer already.
> -Jim





Paulbo said:


> ...and connect to 6 to 12 volt power...


Yup! In fact the pictures I've posted were all done with 9 volts - at 12 volts these guys are SUPER bright.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Good deal!:thumbsup:
Thanks Paul.
-Jim


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Received mine yesterday! They are GREAT! So simple and easy to use! I Must start a model where I can use them------ today! Thank you Mr Paul!


Terry


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow absolutly great. Question do you think they would (with atlerations to the wall beams) fit into the Jupter II by Moebius? just wondering about the width. These are great for people like myself that have absolutly no clue when it comes to lighting. I have all the lighting from Voodoofx for the ship but am totaly clue less. Thanks


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I tested a small section and you can trim the sides right to the solder joints, but I'm not sure if that will be thin enough to fit in the wall beams.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

This is great I'm going to be starting a project soon that your lighting system will be perfect for. :thumbsup:


----------



## run_forrest_run (Mar 18, 2010)

Are there any plans for longer options, such as a 2or 5m lengths???? Just curious as it would go perfectly in a display base i am making.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

RFR - drop me a PM. I'm sure I can set you up.

SciFi - it occurs to me that EL wire might be better for the J2 girders. Google Search Link. (Much as it pains me to suggest someone else's product )


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

REALLY NEW! Easy LED 20cm - the experimenter's set.

About 8" (20cm) long, this set is great for experimenting with Easy LED because of its shorter length and low price ($4.95). And as a bonus, one end is pre-wired so you can work with it right away.

http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=PGX139-0.2


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

You da man.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking forward to this. I just ordered the 8 inch length. I can't wait as I have some ideas I want to try with it.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

This comes along at just the right time because I've been thinking about how to light up the engines on my scratch built TOS shuttlecraft.


----------

